# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Tập tọe khoe của - bầy lợn HSK A40 belt driven spindle :cool:

## hung1706

Hehe trong người có tí men nên máu liều tăng cao các cụ ạ...nay em nhỏ xin phép tập tọe trình làng bộ sưu tập thời trang nổi tiếng của nhãn hàng made in Swiss và German  :Cool: 
Em này đã xuất hiện trong các topic trước nên em túm cái lược lại 1 tí.
- Thông số cơ bản Phi thân 108mm, chiều dài tổng 900mm. 
- Em này là dạng đầu ATC kéo qua đai lên max 15K rpm (hơn nữa thì hên xui hà  :Big Grin: ). 
- Có hệ thống tưới nguội xuyên cốt (Coolant throught spindle)
- Đầy đủ các bộ phận gồm: thân + rotodisk (tưới nguội kèm kích thủy lực, quay max 30k rpm và chịu dc 150bar )
Các cụ xem thêm tại đây : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...internet/page9

Show hình  :Cool: 

- Tổng cộng 6 em nhưng 1 em cà chớn, cong cớn nên dẹp qua 1 bên, chỉ show 5 em  :Big Grin: 





- Trong đàn có 3 em Step-tec, 3 em Mikron nổi tiếng  :Big Grin: . Nhưng mà...1 em Step-tec quay hơi sượng nhưng quay êm ái, 1 em Mikron sượng ngắt như bể bạc đạn nên nhốt riêng chuồng òy. Còn lại 4 em thì quá ngon...2 ngón tay quay vù vù hehe





- Còn lại là thông số mấy em rotodisk, em chả biết sử dụng thế nào  :Big Grin: 







Dạ bài thuyết trình khoe của đến đây là hết. Dự định làm 1 bộ áo giáp, dùng động cơ kéo đai và test demo, đạp nhả dao để từ từ ngâm cứu  :Big Grin: .

----------


## terminaterx300

móa, quá nhiều  :Cool:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe sao bằng con khủng long dc, khi nào con khủng long of đại ca chạy thì quay cờ-nhíp em xem ké nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hehe sao bằng con khủng long dc, khi nào con khủng long of đại ca chạy thì quay cờ-nhíp em xem ké nha


chưa cóa tiền mua biến tần  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hiện đại hóa ra hại điện òy  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hehe hiện đại hóa ra hại điện òy


biến tần bèo bèo cũng phải 380v 20kw ~ 1000hz, tổng thiệt hại để quay dc cờ nhíp tầm hơn chục củ nữa  :Mad:

----------


## thuhanoi

Biến tần rẻ rẻ mà ngon có em LS 22KW Ig5 giá tầm 18-19 triệu cón sang sang ABB ACS800 55-57 Triệu cho em 22KW

----------

Gamo, hung1706

----------


## terminaterx300

> Biến tần rẻ rẻ mà ngon có em LS 22KW Ig5 giá tầm 18-19 triệu cón sang sang ABB ACS800 55-57 Triệu cho em 22KW


cóa đủ 1000hz ko, mà hàng mới xiền đâu mà đú 
 :Cool:

----------


## thuhanoi

> cóa đủ 1000hz ko, mà hàng mới xiền đâu mà đú


À quên nhỉ, mấy thứ này chắc cũng 500Hz trở lại. 1000Hz chắc phải tìm mỏi mắt quá

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ nuôi toàn lợn khủng.. không thèm xem nữa.. xem mất công ghiền  :Frown:

----------


## Khoa C3

Cho em xin giá của con lợn nào không bị ốm, rẻ rẻ em mua về chế máy mài dao.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nghe con biến tần mà lạnh sống lưng...em về chơi với con 2.2kw được òy  :Big Grin: 
Em cũng chưa tính thương mại vì...nhiều lẽ quá  :Big Grin: . Với lại mục này show hàng, em bán hàng là bác ếch chém em chết kaka. 
Bác Khoa C3 với các bác thích thì xem tại đây nhé  :Big Grin: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/46...SK-A40-D/page2

----------


## huyquynhbk

> cóa đủ 1000hz ko, mà hàng mới xiền đâu mà đú


Cụ thử liên hệ bên CNC24h xem, bên đó e thấy có biến tần Best 1000Hz đó.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

1000Hz mà 22kW bác ợ. Cái biến tần Best của Chị Na thường em nghĩ chỉ có 2.2Kw-3.7KW thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

em đang ngắm hàng Emerson hay Danfoss rồi các cụ ạ  :Cool:  đang gom lúa để xúc mà kẹt tùm lum tà la  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

kaka lâu ngày quá, lên phủi tí bụi...phù phù....
Em lại tập khoe bầy lợn nhóc nhóc (toolholder HSK 40A) tập hợp từ chân ngắn tũn đến chân dài sọc  :Big Grin: 



Thanks các cụ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

hay vậy ta ..... chắc sẽ có heo rã bầy sớm rồi , quan trọng nhất mấy em này nè , không có nó không ai dám rớ mấy cái ATC đâu

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em đi kiếm mấy cái collet cho con shino, chén thẳng 12 mm xuống 6 mm mà kiếm hoài chà có chỗ nào bán. Vô tình thấy mấy em trong hốc không ai để ý, lôi ra thì mới biết chúng nó cùng cha khác ông nội nên hốt luôn, giá hạt dẻ luôn  :Smile: ).

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu ngày quá mới lên ngắm ngía mấy em heo hơi nhà mình, cảm giác cứ như lúc mới vác các em về. 
Nay thì em cũng lại vác 1 em về nhưng mà em này chắc người ta nuôi cho mập béo rồi nên nặng đô quá các bác ạ  :Big Grin: . Lau chùi sạch sẽ 1 tí, dự là mất cả buổi chứ ai ngờ đâu lau sơ có 10 phút là em nó sáng bóng như gương ấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Xin mời các bác ngắm 1 tí cho vui nhá  :Big Grin: 

BT40 Spindle Cartridge:

So sánh với em heo hơi thì em này chắc heo gầy giống rồi  :Big Grin: . Sơ sơ ngót ngét 30kg chứ không ít hơn đâu ạ, đường kính thân hơn 150mm kaka


Cái đầu BT40 to bự đang kẹp dao phi 12, dùng collet NT


Cái *ít cũng to bự hấp dẫn không kém, cả cái ụ to trượt lên xuống được để đạp nhả dao  :Big Grin: 


Tổng thể thì mới keng xà beng nhưng mà vĩ đại quá nên thiết nghĩ em sẽ cho vào bộ sưu tập nhà em. Bác nào có nhu cầu ngâm cứu mần con máy khủng nhất DĐ thì cứ liên hệ em nhé hehe
Thanks các bác đã xem !!!

----------


## terminaterx300

kinh, lại ôm hàng khủng nữa oài

----------


## hung1706

Kaka em thích sưu tập thoy, bác nào thích thì inbox em, em gả nóng luôn  :Smile: )

----------


## CBNN

cho gả ké mấy cái động cơ kéo nữa hen  :Wink:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka inbox em trc vài em sinh tươi đã  :Smile: )

----------


## Luyến

Tuyệt vời heo mập đã vào chuồng. Thank bác Hưng đã hỗ trợ giúp đỡ kịp thời. Tầm này mới đã  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------

